# I only wish....



## Gene Howe (Feb 20, 2012)

... I lived in an area where decent wood grew so that I could more fully participate in this forum. As it is, I have nothing to show, trade or sell. But, I really enjoy seeing what everyone else has. 
Maybe, some day I'll find a use for all the small, dead juniper/scrub cedar that abounds around here.
In the meantime keep all those fantastic wood pictures and projects coming.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gene, Living in the high Mt. desert of eastern Washington I used to think the same thing-Doug-fir Ponderosa pine and various other softwoods abound but no hardwoods. Then I found craigslist and with patience have discovered what people store in their barns and sheds for years-maybe decades. The wonderment of nature-Example my favorite which comes in all colors. Walnut


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> ... I lived in an area where decent wood grew so that I could more fully participate in this forum. As it is, I have nothing to show, trade or sell. But, I really enjoy seeing what everyone else has.
> Maybe, some day I'll find a use for all the small, dead juniper/scrub cedar that abounds around here.
> In the meantime keep all those fantastic wood pictures and projects coming.



Gene, you & other members in your shoes are the reason I made the rule that only half the trade has to consist of wood. You might be surprised at what other members might be willing to trade for if you stuff you don't really need or want. 

I'm fresh out of helicopters - got one?  

Okay how about extra tools, an unopened model kit, a silver dollar, old army issue gear like a canteen set or manuals (would love to get my hands on an original "cookbook") or any kind of collectible you happened to have but don't collect. Woodworking mag collections. Guns or ammunition (ship via UPS and mark ammo "ORM-D" and must personally drop off at a main hub. USPS is a felony and Fedex charges too much and you have to sign a contract). 

Extra fishing or camping gear, old car parts, old cars, and finally maybe you are tired of your wife. Bigcougar has offered his several times but everyone figures anyone who can put up with that rascal has got to be one tough gal and no one wants a woman tougher than their self. You'd probably experience the same fate, you rascal. 

Seriously there's tons of other things members might want. I noticed Mike has also given you a great suggestion!  


.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 20, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> You have Juniper? Anything like this? If so I would be up for a trade or two.



I only wish, Joe. Nothing like that gorgeous piece.


----------



## Daren (Feb 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> You might be surprised at what other members might be willing to trade for if you stuff you don't really need or want.



I am a perfect example of this. I really doubt I will trade wood-wood here. I obviously have wood to trade, but am not as interested in wood in return. My personal ''wood collection'' is adequate, and with my sawmill I am regularly adding to it. I collect other stuff (still working on a list to post with wood I will eventually put up for trade) that may be drawing dust, or long forgotten about, or totally overlooked as something someone else (like me) may want and be willing to trade their wood for.


.


----------



## hardtwist (Feb 26, 2012)

Gene, what are you looking for as trade? I could use some of that scrub cedar
your talking about anything in the 4x4x20 inch range Juniper too... I'm turning rolling pins from as many different types of wood as I can get hold of. There is no such thing as an unusable type of wood.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 27, 2012)

Man, I don't think there are any scrub cedars anywhere close by that would yield a 4X4X20. Most are 8' to 15' tall and not very big around.
Sorry.



hardtwist said:


> Gene, what are you looking for as trade? I could use some of that scrub cedar
> your talking about anything in the 4x4x20 inch range Juniper too... I'm turning rolling pins from as many different types of wood as I can get hold of. There is no such thing as an unusable type of wood.


----------

